# 5C Collets for the 12" Logans



## Wobbles (Sep 3, 2014)

The adventure continues....

So the good news is that I made one part on my Logan that paid off about 1/10th of it's purchase price!!  *Only 9 more to go.* :lmao:

Designed a quick part at work that I thought was very simple, with tolerances that a child could hold, but shops around here are so busy that all our regular vendors no-bid the quantity of 1.  So I bid on it and the Purchasing dept told me I won.   Went home and made the part in 4 hours.   A man could get used to this pay rate!!  Now the Purchasing Dept is upset because I don't have a "vendor number".  Told them if they keep complaining that they would loose their only vendor that delivers in 1 day.  (4-8 weeks is the norm for us.)   So they quickly decided to make an exception. 


But what the part did teach me is that small parts are more easily handled with a collet system.   Now my 2555 Logan was originally a turret lathe and it came with portions of a quick release collet system (everything on the left end).  What's missing is the part that rides inside the right-end of the spindle.  Is that a MT4 inside the spindle ?   Some sort of MT4 to 5C collet adapter ?  Is that a "Logan only" part ?  It mush have a pin to locate the 5C collets.  

Can't figure this one out. Anybody got a photo of this adapter ?


----------



## AR1911 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yessir, I think that is all you need. You could probably buy a MT4 to MT3 (or better, to MT2 if it exists) and bore the id to size and cut the internal taper for 5C
   You have the drawtube, right?


----------



## JR49 (Sep 4, 2014)

Wobbles,   what you're looking for is called a "spindle nose adapter" . You can get one thats made for 5C collets on the inside, and it will have the pin to locate the collets.   The outside, however, must fit the Logan priority taper which on 12" Logans is a "2 degree taper".  Now I told you once before that I don't know a lot about machining, but I DO know about these 12" logans, so although I'm not sure what a "2 degree taper" is, or how close it is to the  MT-4 taper that you mentioned, I am sure that is what your spindle has. I checked into buying one, BUT, the place I called wanted like $170.00 plus shipping just for the adapter!!   I decided when I get more experience ( if I live that long, lol), I may try making one.  If you or anyone finds one cheaper, please post the info, good luck, JR49


----------



## Wobbles (Sep 5, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys.

I seem to have all the bits, but without a single 5C collet or this "spindle nose adapter" there's nothing to put together, so I just can't be sure it's all there or in working order.

Fairly sure that to keep the accuracies I'm interested in that these items need to be somewhat hard and then ground round.

:angry:


----------



## awander (Sep 6, 2014)

http://lathe.com/ll-group-archive/spindle_nose_data.html


----------



## kenscabs (Sep 10, 2014)

An alternative would be a collet chuck.  This would screw right onto your spindle and allow the use of 5C collets.  There's several available (Bison, etc.)  Or if you're up to it make your own from scratch or with a kit.  http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/MLA21.html


----------

